# I'm confused



## Spice1133 (May 12, 2005)

Today at work I logged on to Discuss Cooking on AOL and instead of "New Posts" it had "Todays Posts" When I got home I logged on again and I had "New Posts" and a much longer list.  I am not on AOL, it's a local provider.    I like the "New Posts" better because I can't always log on every day and hate to miss anything.  Just curious if any one knows why it's different on AOL, I'd like to know.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 12, 2005)

Wish I could help but I can't.  I'd say it's a provider issue.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 12, 2005)

That's ok kitchenelf, it isn't that important, just seemed kind of weird.


----------

